# B.f.goodrich crusader



## CONCRETEBOY (Aug 2, 2011)

This bike was gave to me. Was it a good find? How much would it be worth?


----------



## aceuh (Aug 6, 2011)

At free?  sure it's a great find.  And it's a cool bike.  No idea what it's worth... but if you skim the classifieds you'll see that the majority of girls bikes seem to be worth the most parted out... not much of a market for them as a whole... unless they're super clean, super rare or super old... but what do I know... lol!


----------



## CONCRETEBOY (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank u i guess i can sell it


----------

